# Please help setting up Roland Camm1 CM24



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all, Im after a little help regarding my Roland Camm1 CM 24

I'm looking to cut out a series of logos on a 270 wide x 600 in length piece of vinyl.

All is set up on cutstudio including all the logo's and the page width although when i try to cut, the vinyl cutter just feeds the vinyl all the way through.

I'm sure sure if i'm not setting it up correctly, ive got the vinyl feeding from the rear but then unsure where to place the vinyl in the cutter.

Should it be on the cutting line?

I've tried reading the manual time after time but doesnt make any sense.

many thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The page on screen in CutStuido should be the same size as your cutting area on the cutter. Your design should be in the lower left corner of that page. Are you sure the piece of material you have in the cutter is large enough for your design. What happens if you just let it go? Does it start to feed the material back in and start to cut?


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

It just kept feeding it all the way through.

Although the size is correct.

Where should i line the vinyl up too please?

Cutting line where the blade cuts or?

thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, it has been a long time since I have seen a CM24 but I believe there is a Origin Set button on the cutter. Once you have the material in the cutter and your blade near the edge where you want it to start cutting press the Orign set button. Otherwise you will need to look in the manual to see how to set your start point. 
Have you tried cutting something small first?


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

I currently haven't tried the origin button although your right there is one.

Yeah, ive cut small areas but I think that was maybe due to luck rather than skill.

Ill have a go with the origin button.

Many thanks,


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

here:

[media]http://www.sc-x2.com/files/man/roland/CM-24_12.pdf[/media]the info you're looking for starts on page 10.

you have to load the material according to size with in the white marks on the cutter. the left edge will be within one white mark on the left and the right side has to be within a white area on the right. and within those marks the pinch rollers must be also. this is done with the loading lever up. after set then you lower the loading lever. the machine will then ask on the digital readout if you are cutting a piece, from a roll etc. once this is done you are ready to send the data from cutstudio to the cutter.

this is not a hard process. you just have to read the manual and practice.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply milktoxic.

theres lot's of little white lines which I believe are used for lining up the material, is this what you mean?

thanks


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

the bar above the pich rollers on which the balde holder goes back and forth. there are white lines. you'll note on the left side of this bar there is a long white line, then maybe 4 inches a way there is a smaller white line, then four inches a way another white line etc. etc.

these lines are set at certain widths apart which standardized material (15" w roll of vinyl, 24" w roll of vinyl) will fit between. if you are feed ing a roll of vinyl from the back and you slide the material in with the loading lever up the material MUST always start with the left side of the material within that long white line on the left. that is for the left side of your material. the right side of the material will then fit under one of the other white lines to the right. this is for your right side of the material. the pich rollers must be positioned within those white lines as far to the edge of the material without going out side of the lines.

i know it sounds like a lot but it isn't. just do a simple test cut doing a line of text across the width of your material.

i read your post above and on some of your recent threads. you know the cutter feeds out your material the length of your cut and then will feed it back in. this is the machine scanning the length of the material to measure it before cutting.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Milky and many thanks indeed for the input.

I can set up the rollers all okay such as the pinch rollers only go on the little bit with the grip.

This can all be set up okay.

say Ive got a piece of vinyl, 12 inches by 12 inches and im looking to cut.

I set the pinch rollers up in the correct position but then where do i feed the vinyl up too.
Obv i put it in from the rear but then where do i leave the edge?
if that make sense?

thanks


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

see the lines? the materia's edges must fit between the line on the left and one of the lines on the right. then lowere the loading lever and the machine will ask you what type of material is it, a roll, a piece etc. you pick one and then the machine will measure the material by bring the blade holder over with it's sensor and measure the width and then feed the material per the size of your design area then feed it back in. 

give it a shot.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

simpson7647 said:


> I set the pinch rollers up in the correct position but then where do i feed the vinyl up too.
> Obv i put it in from the rear but then where do i leave the edge?
> if that make sense?
> 
> thanks


Use the Sheet or Piece setting on the cutter and it will set it up for you. And then tell you the cutting area you have. You really need to talk a look at the manual for this cutter.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

yes. it's like buy anything else high-tech, you can't just blindly go into setting up or using it w/o referring to a manual. once to the section on setting up and loading material (page 10 and beyond as i pointed out last night) it will guide you step by step and oncing having done it you'll see it's not that hard. 

i think roland kinda messed up with that manual trying to combine more than one cutter within it instead of just having a singular manual for each of it's cutters. they also to need to include a quick start guide with more visuals to help the beginner right out of the box.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

miktoxic said:


> see the lines? the materia's edges must fit between the line on the left and one of the lines on the right. then lowere the loading lever and the machine will ask you what type of material is it, a roll, a piece etc. you pick one and then the machine will measure the material by bring the blade holder over with it's sensor and measure the width and then feed the material per the size of your design area then feed it back in.
> 
> give it a shot.


Thanks for the reply,

hi i dont actually have those white marks although i know how to set up the rollers etc.

Its just when feeding a square of vinyl, how far do i pull it through the cutter?

Does that make sense?
thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The image Tim sent is of the GX-24 the CM-24 as I remember has little cut out shapes where the rollers can be placed. If you align the grip rollers with the grit rollers before loading material you should be lined up Ok for that part. Keep in mind where ever the material is when you lock down the cutter will be your starting point unless you feed the material back in (or out) and use the Origin button to set the start point.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah sorry that's the gx-24. i thought after briefly looking at the manual before sending it to you last night it was the same but........anyways. just load the material so that it's square following the guide marks as best is possible then set your rollers etc. lower lever. and i'm guessing the cm-24 will allow you to arrow (digitally move) the material back and forth once it is loaded? just arrow it back so the material is below the blade and set origin. this will be you most bottom left area of your design page which you should leave margins for.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Milktoxic.

Yeah, the cm24 has the arrows to move the vinyl etc.

So i want to have the vinyl sticking out the back and then where the blade protective strip is or?

thanks


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

simpson7647 said:


> Thanks for the reply Milktoxic.
> 
> Yeah, the cm24 has the arrows to move the vinyl etc.
> 
> ...



bumpp, is this what you meant?


----------

